# small room ... فقرة في تصميم وتوزيع الرشاشات



## م. رياض النجار (25 أغسطس 2015)

هناك مصطلح مهم جدا في الكود NFPA 13-2013 وهو مصطلح الغرفة الصغيرة small room, ما هو هذا المصطلح وما فائدته, وكيف أصمم ؟
 الجواب:
- تعريف: هي مكان مغلق في خطورة إشغال خفيفة, لا توجد عوائق إنشائية فيها, وبمساحة أرضية لا تزيد عن 74.3 م2.
- لا تطبق فيها قواعد تباعد الرشاشات المعروفة.
- يمكن أن يبتعد الرشاش standard spray مسافة 2.7 م عن أي جدار. ومن هذه الخاصية يمكن الاستفادة من تموضع وحدات الإضاءة ومخارج الهواء, أي أن هناك مجال للمناورة والتحرك. - طبعا المسافة القصوى الأساسية للخطورة الخفيفة عن الجدار هي 2.3 م-.
- مساحة الحماية التي يغطيها الرشاش الواحد As هي ناتج قسمة مساحة الغرفة على عدد الرشاشات فيها.
- أمثلة عن توزيع الرشاشات في الغرف الصغيرة موجود في الصورة المرفقة.
- الفراغات المخفية Concealed spaces في هذه الغرف ( هنا يشترط أن لا تزيد المساحة عن 5.1 م2) ليست بحاجة إلى الحماية بالرشاشات.
- يمكن فيها تركيب رشاشات بمعامل K مختلف - تشكيلة من معامل K -, 
....
وهناك كلام آخر له ارتباطات موسعة فلعلنا نجمعه في مكانه...
​


----------



## م تامر العجمى (26 أغسطس 2015)

الف شكرا على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## meskif (4 سبتمبر 2015)

شكراً لك على هذه المعلومة


----------

